# [SOLVED] kernel config for /dev/sda

## gsra99

I have an Acer 5024WLMi laptop, and am trying to get the kernel to list hard disks as /dev/sd* rather than /dev/hd*. I have BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y and PATA_ATIIXP=y in my kernel config, but the hard disk is still list as /dev/hd*. I am missing something but I do not know what.Last edited by gsra99 on Tue Feb 16, 2010 6:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

In your kernel config you want to disable "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" (which is approaching legacy status) and enable "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers" (which is the new, unified, SATA/PATA driver set).  Under the new drivers, all drives show up as /dev/sd*.    :Smile: 

- John

----------

## gsra99

Cheers that worked.

----------

